# TTF Blogs



## David Pence (Dec 14, 2008)

As something of a Christmas present to all of you, I've installed vBulletin's cool 'Blog' software. Just look for the Blogs link above to check them out.

I'm sure everyone here is familiar with what a weblog is, and how they work. If not, you can check out this Wikipedia Entry.

I feel we should work on using this new feature as a replacement for the current Member Announcement forum.

Now, the rules governing these new weblogs will of course need to be more liberal than those covering the fora. Use them as you would any other weblog, just make sure that there is *NO SPAM* (Advertising sites not under your control), *NO FOUL LANGUAGE*, and *NO PERSONAL ATTACKS ON OTHER TTF MEMBERS* in any posts. I think these are fair, and should be enough to keep them in line with the standards we've held for nigh on a decade.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Prince of Cats (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey David,

Thanks a bunch for the blog feature, Already putting it to good use  

You are the TTF Santa


----------



## Aisteru (Dec 16, 2008)

I've never had a blog, so I have a question: How does one use a blog? More specifically, that is it for?


----------



## Aisteru (Dec 16, 2008)

I meant "What is it for?"

sorry


----------



## David Pence (Dec 16, 2008)

They are sort of an online journal, a public diary so to speak.

Up 'til now, members could create a thread in the Member Annoucements forum to post news and other items of interest they wished to share with their fellow members. These weblogs should replace that, and offer more features than just a basic thread.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey dapence,

I have a question about the blogs. When I view my own blog I have the option of posting a comment when reading my entry. When I read yours and Aisteru's blog entries I cannot post a comment. To me this seems backwards, or am I looking at the wrong thing?

Thanks!


----------



## David Pence (Dec 17, 2008)

It's an option (off by default) to allow comments.


----------

